
Pizza.com sold for $2.6 Million - iamelgringo
http://www.sedo.co.uk/auction/auction_history.php?language=e&auction_id=27887&tracked=&partnerid=
======
axod
There's no way on paper that pizza.com is worth that much at all. But if you
_really_ want to be _the_ person who owns it, I guess you'd be prepared to pay
whatever it takes regardless.

It's alexa rank has been pretty much nothing until recently, it'll drop back
down to 0 after the hype of a sale wears off, so the owner will have
pizza.com, but no traffic :/

~~~
iamelgringo
There's a lot of traffic that's driven to generic domain names. Article here:
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_26/b4040059....](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_26/b4040059.htm)

Best excerpt: _They bought control of beer.com for $80,000 in 1998 and built
an audience for the site by giving out free e-mail addresses and having fans
rate different brews. Less than a year later, they sold it for $7 million to
Interbrew, a beer company. The pair then bought creditcards.com for $100,000
in 2003, created a comparison site for credit-card offers, and sold it to a
private equity buyer for $2.8 million in 2004. Now that it's valued by some at
several hundred million dollars, they admit to selling too soon._

~~~
axod
That's different though. That is _building_ a site and driving traffic to it.
Those successes would have happened just as well with other domain names.
Sure, the fact they were generic probably helped a lot on exit, because people
rightly or wrongly still see them as a big advantage.

Fact is, pizza.com doesn't get any traffic. They will have to spend a lot more
money making it so that it does get traffic.

For example, you could either spend $2.6m on a generic domain, and spend
another say $2m on building a site/marketing etc, or you could register
'somethingpizza.com' for $10 and spend $4m on building the site/marketing.

I'd put my money on the second option. But I guess it depends if there's
someone else further down the line that believes it's worth say $3.6m, then
you make a profit out of doing nothing.

------
johns
Bummer. I had a great idea for a pizza-centered startup (no joke) and that
would have been perfect. I only had 2mil budgeted for the domain (joke).

~~~
DocSavage
The final two bidders didn't even _start_ bidding until $2.4 million :o

------
mynameishere
openfacetomatopie.com sold for 5 cents.

